# Permit Fees



## TimNY (Oct 31, 2010)

We touched on this in another thread, but I didn't want to drag that thread off-topic.

I saw reference to a chart that some municipalities were using to establish cost of construction and permit fees.

We moved away from basing permit cost on cost of construction.  First, cost of construction varied widely.  Whether it was due to applicants "fudging" numbers or just using a high-end contractor vs a low-end contractor.

I recall somebody had posted a thread (not sure if it was here or on the old board) wherein cities in California had to return monies due to charging excess permit fees.

The permit fees have been referred to as a "money maker".  As I understand it, the cost of the fees cannot exceed the cost of the services rendered in return for the fees.  We are not in business to make money.

About 6 years ago we moved to a fee schedule based on square footage.  It's not perfect, but I would say it works very well.  I took exception to the fact that the permit cost for my home with marble floors, granite countertops and R&R cedar shingles would be substantially more than a home with laminate floors, laminate countertops and vinyl siding.  The inspections were exactly the same.

We have flat rate fees for 500sf, 1000sf and 2000sf.  Over 2000sf the cost is flat rate+1.25/sf over 2000.  The thinking is that whether you build 100sf or 500sf, there is a certain minimum of administrative work, travel time etc.

Over 2000 typically the homes get more complicated, more braced walls, more dormers etc. Is it 100%, no, but I feel it is a better way to go.

Curious as to what other municipalities are doing.  Would also like to hear if the cost of permits based on construction cost has had to be defended by any other jurisdictions.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 31, 2010)

Our state law allows the collection of reasonable permit fees up to the cost of facilitating a program.

Permit fees: SFH

.17/sq. ft. - main permit to GC

.03/sq. ft. - electrical

.03/sq. ft. - plumbing

.03/sq. ft. - hvac

All other residential, miscellaneous, and commercial: based on cost of construction:

minimum of $6

about $5 fee per $1000 cost. (1/2% of cost).

Schools and Churches: No Charge

No legal challenges to date.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 31, 2010)

Online form for LA BUILDING Department

BUILDING PERMIT FEE ESTIMATE

http://netinfo.ladbs.org/feecalc.nsf/cef2203faf5fd7df8825779900644031?OpenForm

City of San Diego

Building Permit Fee Schedule

http://www.sandiego.gov/development-services/industry/feeschedules.shtml

City and County of San Francisco

Building Fees

http://www.sfdbi.org/index.aspx?page=265


----------



## TimNY (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.. Seems so far we are all on the square foot schedule.  The CA calculators are nice!

Another local municipality charges per plumbing fixture and per stack for the plumbing permit.  That seemed to be a nice way to do the plumbing.  Electrical is per device-- again that appeals to me.  Since we include everything in the one permit fee (we don't break the fees out), we don't use it.


----------

